# One lucky frog.



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone seen anything like this before?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

As they say - it ain’t over till it’s over!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty cool!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s awesome


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont trust anything I see on the internet. I say he put the frog there for the pic


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

FishWalton said:


> Anyone seen anything like this before?


 seen them in there stomach when I was a kid we were running trot lines had about a 10lb yellow cat with a eel that had bit and had waded up through is gills and mouth was the only thing holding it on never forget that


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Saw a gar swimming with a flop it had stuck about half way down it's back once and caught a nice red [around 30"] once on Simpson river after a 6" sail cat was on my line, got to fight it all the wat in, then it just let go.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I dont trust anything I see on the internet. I say he put the frog there for the pic


Yup, unless that frog had aqua gill lungs or it's got the record for holding it's breath.
Fish also have a tendency of striking the head first. Keeps the fins from poking holes in their mouth, throat and stomach.
So I agree, Staged Photo. And using a person's name is always a clue to make the story more believable.


----------

